# Chardonnay kidding soon! Kidded day 146! New kid pics!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I havent been on here much since my surgery- its been remarkably difficult to sit at the computer for very long!

Chardonnay is a FF and is looking great so far! She is fat and miserable and has been for about a month now. She has two breeding dates and is due (150) on June 20th or June 23rd. Im assuming the second date, putting her at 138 today.

I will see if the hubby can snap any pictures in the next day or so - since Im not really getting down there yet for anything more than to drive around in the truck and look at everyone for a few minutes :sigh: 

Hubby will be on kidding watch and taking care of me and the 15th month old :doh: so hopefully he catches it, or she has no problems on her own. I hate not being there for any kiddings, but especially FF kiddings!

ray: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Day 138*

I am so sorry... you are in alot of pain..  Am praying for you ..to have a speedy recovery.... :hug: ray:

I am also sorry you can't be around your goats right now ...but your health is very important and you have to get well......I have faith ..in your DH..to be able to handle things... :wink: :hug: ray:

We would love to see pics...if it isn't to inconvenient.. for your wonderful DH......He is such a God send for you......... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Day 138*

hope she does well for ya.

and that you can get out there and enjoy summer soon! :sun:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Day 138*

Welcome back. I've been wondering where you were. :hug:

Good luck on the kiddings, but I'm sorry you can't be there with the does. That bites!

At least the weather hasn't been that great the past couple days so it dosen't make you want to be out as much.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Day 138*

Glad to hear from you!
I'm sure that she will do just fine and give you healthy :girl: :girl: 
Hope you heal quickly :hug:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Day 138*

Hope your pain lessens and Get well soon!!! :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Day 138*

I hope you start feeling better!
ray: for an easy kidding!!!!

:girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Day 138*

Sorry, I haven't been on lately...busy, busy. So, you had the surgery! Is it everything I said it would be?! Did your Mom come up? Good luck and I hope you recover quickly...you have a baby, right? I'm so sorry...can't imagine how hard this is for you with youngsters needing you.

Hope Chardonnay kids with little drama. Let me guess, we are hoping for :girl: :girl: , right? Good luck!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Day 138*

Di-The surgery wasnt SO bad actually! I actually stopped taking the pain meds after 3 days since they were making me really sick. I am just taking a few ibuprofen every couple of hours for pain management. The hardest part is getting comfortable enough to sleep, and now I am working on bending it- which is a KILLER. I went to the surgeon on Thursday and we got it to bend to about 60 degrees and I was just about in tears- I have another appt on Monday and he wants me to be able to get to 90 degrees. UGH, so Ive been doing my excercises to work on the range of motion.

So for Chardonnay. I hopped out of the truck today and snapped some quick pictures of her. She looks SO small now, like before I was thinking definately triplets, and now, most likely twins. Maybe the kids dropped?
Her udder has aways to go and her ligaments are still there, but here are some pictures to hold you all over. :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Day 138*

Oh and we are hoping for a doeling to keep- and if her udder fills out nicely- a buckling that someone is interested in. 
Her udder is looking quite like her half sisters did before she kidded- Betty, who actually freshened with a GORGEOUS udder, my favorite FF of the year so far, so we have high hopes for Chardonnays udder too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Day 138*

Chardonnay....is a beautiful doe....she is coming along nicely.....could be twins.... :wink: :greengrin:

Oh man.....the dreaded therapy...... has to be torture...  .sorry it hurts so bad ...but it is for the better....Your recovery sounds like.. it is coming along smoothly... :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Day 138*

Oh my, the memories :GAAH: first you have to worry about bending it...wait till you have to make sure you can get it...straight! Hint: you put your foot on a platform of some kind and then a "weight" on your knee, kinda hard to explain.

She's a pretty doe! Good luck!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Day 138*

Well Chardonnay is at day 145 today- I saw her last night and her udder had filled quite a bit- but nowhere near ready and rock solid ligs.
Hubby sent me a picture of her tonight and her udder has filled ALOT and he said her ligs were getting lower.
Hes going to take me over there a little later tonight and I will get some pictures and take a good look at her.
Babies pretty soon! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Day 145 today*

yep... it does sound like babies soon... :leap: ..glad DH is going to be able... to take you to see her....be careful.... :hug: ray:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Day 145 today*

She kidded this afternoon with :boy: :girl:

Once we evaluate the udder- her boy is sold as a buckling and we will be retaining the doeling.
Im going to see them tomorrow sometime.

Hubby is pretty sure the girl has blue eyes- but not sure about the boy - he couldnt tell for sure with the lighting.

Cell phone pictures soon!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Kidded day 146!*

Here is the buckling









and the doeling









Sorry about the crappy pictures- hubby snapped them with the phone for me- will take the real camera down there tomorrow :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Kidded day 146!*

My goodness! Congratulations! I don't think I have to say it but I will anyhow! I'm a sucker for B/W goaties! That lil' guy is too cute  Amazing how he looks so different than his sis,, she is like a carbon copy of her beautiful mama!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Kidded day 146!*

Congrats on the twins - they are so different from one another!!! Congrats again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Kidded day 146!*

they are so cute.......  congrats :greengrin:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Kidded day 146!*

Congrats! They're adorable! :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Chardonnay kidding soon! Kidded day 146!*

I got to see the kids this morning and now that the buckling is dried off- he is chocolate with marble eyes
The doe definately has blue eyes.
I also snapped a picture of moms FF udder at one day fresh (she wouldnt let me behind her- and she was a mess anyway-so side picture for now)- I think this boy will definately sell as a buck!  
Chocolate buckling 
























Blue Eyed Doeling
















Moms FF udder 1 day fresh


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice udder and beautiful kids!!! congrats!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I LOVE them! They are adorable! 
I really like the buckling though. His color is beautiful! :stars:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are adorable!!!  Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

:stars: They are soo adorable... Congrats... That buckling is a real looker!!

Jennah


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just gorgeous! Awww  

Mom has a very nice udder....looks like the lil' girl was taking advantage of that with the milk on her mouth in the first pic...at least it looked like a milky lip!


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm with Tara, I really like the buckling, I love those little white spots on his side, it looks like somebody just barely touched him with a paintbrush. Very nice kids, very cute.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are beautiful.......and wow ..... :shocked: look at that nice udder.........  :greengrin:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Omgoodness, I love the color of both!! So sweet!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Beautiful babies and a beautiful udder! Love the rich chocolate color on your buck. Congrats!


----------

